# Which Jen is Hotter?



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jennifer Lopez or Jennifer Garner? 


Personally I think J.Lo is hotter, but my friend strongly disagrees


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Just a pic of each of them. I think Jennifer Garner hands down personally, but I don't find Jennifer Lopez attractive.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 2, 2004)

From those pix, J'lo


----------



## milliman (Oct 2, 2004)

No question in my mind that it would be J. Lo   

She is one of those girls that if she were to enter the room
I would just kind of stand there and go agh h h h . . .
Pass the towel so I can clean up the drool . . .

All thoughts (non dirty ones) would cease . . .

Here is another to go with it


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 2, 2004)

I really don't find either one of them hot.  But I think that Garner is pretty while there is nothing attractive about lopez


----------



## milliman (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

Are we looking at the same girls ?

Am I from planet X and have bass ackwards ideas of what looks good.

Please tell me I am not that confused !


----------



## maniclion (Oct 2, 2004)

Both women are gorgeous why choose?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2004)

ya..... how bout jenifer Hopez is not hot.........but that doesn't mean i wouldn't have sex with her.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

>


_^That I would like as my wife. _




>


_^That I would like as my mistress.


Btw, I thought this thread was comparing *Atherjen* and *Jenny*. _


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2004)

I like Jennifer Garner much better.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like Jennifer Garner much better.




werd.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 3, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> werd.



X 2


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 3, 2004)

JLo has  a masculine face.  
Garner hands down.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 3, 2004)

And J Lo's ass is way too big.  Cant believe that people like slender girls with huge asses.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly ain't half bad either.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 3, 2004)

agreed


----------



## V Player (Oct 3, 2004)

For me, J.Ho has that whole P-Diddy going against her. He's done been "up in there". Kinda like SPamela Anderson w/Kid Rock. While I never found either attractive, with SPam, you can at least wash out the Kid Rock with a bath in boiling clorox followed by a flame thrower. But you can never wash out the P-Diddy. J.Ho can even have a pussy exchange operation and it STILL wouldnt get him out. Shes contaminated for life.


Garner is gorgeous, but that whole leaving her husband thing and then immediately getting with that other guy left a bad image of her with me. I stopped watching Alias.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

I dont like J Lo that much physically but out of the two, she wins without question.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Garner is gorgeous, but that whole leaving her husband thing and then immediately getting with that other guy left a bad image of her with me. I stopped watching Alias.



Which reminds me of Britney


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

I vote for James Garner!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

All kidding aside I prefer J-Hoe over the ironing board.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 3, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I vote for James Garner!


ME TOO!!    

Jennifer Garner IMO!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd hit it!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

Seeing as J Lo absolutely disgusts me me, I would vote Jennifer Garner, *but* even if I liked J Lo Jennifer Garner is still MUCH hotter.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 3, 2004)

No questions asked, J-Lo. She's got way more power, way more money, dances better... you should see her ass shake during salsa. 

Luke- Masculine face??? Ur crazy!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 3, 2004)

Definitely Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> No questions asked, J-Lo. She's got way more power, way more money, dances better... you should see her ass shake during salsa.



I did not know we were defining "hot" by money, power and dancing here. 

I was just looking at physical beauty: face, body, etc.


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _^That I would like as my wife. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 me too, rofl. I was thinking,"Oh shit, THIS is a bad idea.."
Off the top of my head I cant remember what Jenny looks like(and too lazy to user seach), but Id say Atherjen certainly beats these 2 candidates   

Garner and Lopez are pretty close in looks IMO, it really comes down to personality.. So Id probably choose Albob over Lopez in that aspect  <3


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 3, 2004)

J Lo is lame n' is just a toy of Record industry.  If i see her outside..i will throw mud at her face, hit her head with my bag, spit into her hair, step on her toe and punch her belly till her voice goes hoarse. 
o well this is just a thought.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, these are all very interesting comments.  I think J-lo is the prettiest face but her body is gonna be hurt in a few years unless she works hard at it.  The other girl is a typical white chick that tv and movies just makes popular.  I personally think Brittany Spears is ugly and find Demi Moore to be hot, oh, katherine Zeta Jones too.  I never understood the skinny whit chick thing.  So who to you all is hot?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> it really comes down to personality..


_I think J Lo is sort of fake. Her personality is definitely not good IMO._


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 3, 2004)

okay, but her face is beautiful, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 3, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I did not know we were defining "hot" by money, power and dancing here.
> 
> I was just looking at physical beauty: face, body, etc.


Must you read into all of my posts so deaply    To some people being hot or sexy is not just T & A... Sometimes its how you dress, talk, style, power, fame and personality.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> okay, but her face is beautiful, wouldn't you agree?


_Yes but you look better.  _


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Must you read into all of my posts so deaply    To some people being hot or sexy is not just T & A... Sometimes its how you dress, talk, style, power, fame and personality.



This is soo true.  Being sexy is not looks first off.  It's more then that.  If you ever Saw those People magazine Polls and some of the past winners etc. and some of those other Celeb mag pics you would see it's not just looks but a persons  persona, the way they present themselves.   
I'll give you an excellent example:  Ellen Barkjin.  She is not georgous but she is SEXY.  It is how you present yourself your whole IMAGE AND STYLE.  The walk the talk the total package.

I FOR EXAMPLE AM NOT A HOT ATTRACTIVE MAN BUT DAMN....I'M SEXY!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh and dancing???  Damn people... if you don't find how a woman moves SEXY then there is something totally wrong with your perception of sexy.   
ok so you take Elaine from Seinfeld and that dance she did and put that on jlo or the other Jenny and tell me they look sexy!!!!  sheeeeit!!  They would look like an idiot just like Elaine did on that episode.   Now have either of them move like Jamie Lee Curtis as she did in True Lies without FALLING OF COURSE and tell me that isn't sexy!!!  I had a woody right on up till she hit the floor!!! hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyway I chose J"lo.  That other gal whom I have no idea who she is anyway, has a square face.  I don't think she is appealing in the least.  But as for sex appeal I can't say since I've never seen her WALK, TALK, move etc.  She could walk and talk like a truck driver for all I know which I wouldn't consider her sexy OR just the opposite. She could be loaded with sex appeal.  I just don't now from a picture.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2004)

J'lo is a 7 at best.  Jen gardner is hot, but I think she prolly has a really annoying personality.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 3, 2004)

J'lo all the way.. What I wouldn't do with her ass..


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

I knew I liked you Spike. you have good taste.  lol


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2004)

Dumb question GARNER!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

It's not a dumb question Pepper old man... I like Jen better you punk!!! Wanna fight???    hahahahaha  (forgetaboutit, I've seen your pics) I change my vote to Garner too so not to get Pepper mad at me. hahahaha


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes but you look better.  _


Oh, you are good


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I personally think Brittany Spears is ugly and find Demi Moore to be hot, oh, katherine Zeta Jones too.  I never understood the skinny whit chick thing.



Spears looks about as hick as they come, skinny white girls? No thanks.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> It's not a dumb question Pepper old man... I like Jen better you punk!!! Wanna fight??? hahahahaha (forgetaboutit, I've seen your pics) I change my vote to Garner too so not to get Pepper mad at me. hahahaha


 nah man, arguing about "which is hotter" is never grounds for getting mad!

I just have a Jennifer Garner thing!


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 3, 2004)

They both can eat crackers in my bed 

It's not the beauty but the BOOTY...
J'lo


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Spears looks about as hick as they come, skinny white girls? No thanks.


Oh..wait...bad mouthing Ms Spears IS GROUNDS for use of force...oh, wait, it's mudge...nevermind.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Who is Jennifer Garner anyway?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> nah man, arguing about "which is hotter" is never grounds for getting mad!
> 
> I just have a Jennifer Garner thing!



Yea well I'm not taking any chances. I'm sticking to my answer Garner Garner.    hahahaha


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 3, 2004)

I used to be ignorant and think Britney was not all that until I watched a few of her interviews. She has staying power now 7 years later. I give her credit. She knows how to sell herself and make money. That's what power is about. When you can call your own shots. I like how she has muscle and a hot figure at that. She has a strong personality and she is definitely sexy. Hell if I wasn't straight I'd do her 
If you haven't seen the "Slave for You" video then you have no idea.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Brittney speared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2004)

that picture was of her after she left my bedroom....she was wrecked......hence the smoking


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn your a monster...


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2004)

> Dumb question GARNER!



thats right my man, something else we agree on. Jennifer Garner is totally hotter. She is MUCH for fit, I think she is sexy as hell. plus I can't stand Jlo, she ain't shit.. Garner by a land slide


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2004)

IMO Jennifer Garner is much better looking than JLo. I can't believe she used to be married to that geek from the tv show Felicity.


----------



## V Player (Oct 3, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head I cant remember what Jenny looks like(and too lazy to user seach), but Id say Atherjen certainly beats these 2 candidates


True. But no one here or anywhere tops GoalGetter. No offense.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> To some people being hot or sexy is not just T & A... Sometimes its how you dress, talk, style, power, fame and personality.



Oh, I agree 100%! That is exactly why J Lo disgusts me, it's not because I think she is ugly. 

But as far as this little poll, I was just assuming by "hot" she was simply asking how we judge their physical beauty.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Being sexy is not looks first off.  It's more then that.



I agree, but the poll did not ask "who is sexier".


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 3, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Who is Jennifer Garner anyway?



The tie from the movie "Daredevil" with
Ben Affleck  and the t.v. show "Alias"

Very, very CUTE


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Who is Jennifer Garner anyway?



James Garners daughter, who did "The Rockford Files" tv show.



			
				Pepper said:
			
		

> Oh..wait...bad mouthing Ms Spears IS GROUNDS for use of force...oh, wait, it's mudge...nevermind.



Sometimes she looks nice, but without makeup AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

I just predict based on her face, she is going to look very much not my type very quickly (not that she is at present). I am trying to think of that chick comedian who she reminds me of... she used to have a TV show some years ago...

Everyone has a type, Britney is just way not my type


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

I think Jennifer Garner has a square manly chin


----------



## Lurker (Oct 4, 2004)

Jennifer Garner is much fitter and has I will be interested in how she looks in Electra. I actually was suprised she was cast for the roll originally except for the fact that she already had all the training from Alias. Electra is much more Asian looking. I think Garner is hotter. 

THOUGH I thought from Jersey girl there was something very soft and pretty about J-Lo and she was pretty built in the movie Enough. Pretty, but the dewey over make-uped look is out. Fall, time for mattes. Good taste in boots though.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

Garner.  Never cared for J.Ho.  And yes, her ass is too fat.


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2004)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Jennifer Love Hewitt


I second that.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2004)

She is cute but she looks to be about 79 pounds.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Fucking J-LO!  She has the hottest ass.. so big.. mmmm


----------



## tomas101 (Oct 5, 2004)

jennifer lopez isnt really relevant anymore...but i would have jlo as my bootycall and garner as wifey material....even tho both are fuked up in the head


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

I love Latina women.  I mean I really love them.  J-lo?  Not so much.  Other latinas in my dating history are way more betta and I am just your normal everyday above-average guy.

JG is fine though ...


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.bellalopez.com/images/shoots/90sShoot-14.jpg

this is how j'lo looked when she started out.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

J-Lo is the comon kind of pretty I see in most Latina faces. To me most any Latina women is at least pretty. The combination of eyes, lips, chin, and skin of the average Latina female knock me out. J-Lo is just another Latina girl far as I see. Now Salma is outstanding.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> J-Lo is the comon kind of pretty I see in most Latina faces. To me most any Latina women is at least pretty. The combination of eyes, lips, chin, and skin of the average Latina female knock me out. J-Lo is just another Latina girl far as I see. Now Salma is outstanding.



I have seen many more ugly Latina females than pretty, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I have seen many more ugly Latina females than pretty, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


_What the hell ? _


----------



## dschneid (Oct 5, 2004)

Swedish Jenny on Iron Magazine forums is of course the hottest


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I have seen many more ugly Latina females than pretty, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


I don't think you would see many latinas in Colorado. I live in New York City and you see latinas from every country. Argentina, Brazil, Cuba, Colombia, Mexico, Puerto Rico and Domenicans to name a few.
You probably see the indian latinas (native indians) which I myself do not find attrative.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


*Sorry, but she looks like a little boy. She's way too skinny.*


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 6, 2004)

I guess it is a matter of taste.  I like a naturally darker color, find most latinas sexy.  I think when they come over the border they get sent to Texas if they are fine and Colorado if they are ugly.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I guess it is a matter of taste.  I like a naturally darker color, find most latinas sexy.  I think when they come over the border they get sent to Texas if they are fine and Colorado if they are ugly.


...and New York if they have a really annoying, nasal voice.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> me too, rofl. I was thinking,"Oh shit, THIS is a bad idea.."
> Off the top of my head I cant remember what Jenny looks like(and too lazy to user seach),



That would be me  Btw, I see you're from clearwater in Fl. I was there a couple of years ago (I'm from Sweden, so it was kinda exotic ) and I loved it there, so beautiful!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

dschneid said:
			
		

> Swedish Jenny on Iron Magazine forums is of course the hottest



Thanks  But I would wote for J'bo


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually ... I think we have a bevy of brainy built beautifal BB babes on this forum that are all above a 10 with no scale needed.  Face it fellas ... we got the females on this forum.

We could have a Best selling IM calander if we just lined the ladies into months ... IF ... that was not an insult to any of them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I wanna be Miss December.  That is my bday month, plus I get to wear lots of clothes right lol


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

GBC provided a B'day month idea.  Does Victoria Secrets count as clothes?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

VS has actual clothes too


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

You know what GBC looks best in ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

No, what?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

I wanna be Ms November, that's my birthday month  I could wear fall leaves only


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Niiice!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I wanna be Ms November, that's my birthday month  I could wear fall leaves only


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

GBC said:
			
		

> No, what?


That was not a question GBC ... that was a statement. You know what you'd feel and look hotest in. My pick would be a Santa hat and a smile as you lay face down nekid on a white bear rug in front of the fire place ... but I'm just a dude what do I know?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny=November
Greeky=December
Ladies ... any other months?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

Probably need to start a seperate thread on this one.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2004)

March - Scarf, mittens and boots


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

That's three months covered ... 

Greeky = December
Jenny = November 
Nike = March 

I was around 20 getting drunk with friends in the middle of the W. Va. wilderness. We started joking about building a party cabin at something like 9M. At 5 in the morning we were at it and done 3 days later. All of us worked construction, had tools, skills, and liked the idea. All I am saying is this is a good idea. Maybe we could donate the proceeds to some kind of cool cause ... like the prevention of kitty juggling or something?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

BC, you really want to do this huh?  Well then I take the leave comment back  Maybe in a bikini on pile of leaves


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 9, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I don't think you would see many latinas in Colorado. I live in New York City and you see latinas from every country. Argentina, Brazil, Cuba, Colombia, Mexico, Puerto Rico and Domenicans to name a few.
> You probably see the indian latinas (native indians) which I myself do not find attrative.


Not only am I part Puerto Rican but part Blackfoot Indian as well. Pocahontas had all the previous mentioned beat by natural beauty. In her time there was no gucci and plastic surgery though.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry, I personnaly don't mean to offend anyones race. Everyone has different tastes, I for one don't find South, North nor Eskimo indians attractive at all.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Solid, if you don't want to offend anyone, why don't you keep it to yourself?  From taking a look in your gallery it doesn't look like your view of the ideal woman is very realistic.
Lis, you are beautiful


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

Latina women make my blood boil. It is a primal reaction of which I have no control. It was good to be a teenager in LA in the '70s ...


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

"Solid, if you don't want to offend anyone," 
I never said anything bad, I am just not attracted to them, same way I hate soccer and love baseball. 
"why don't you keep it to yourself?"
From now on I am.
" From taking a look in your gallery it doesn't look like your view of the ideal woman is very realistic."
I like the way it looks. 

"Lis, you are beautiful "

Yes she is.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh I did forget to mention I do have a little Indian in me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladies Solid stated his opinion in a way that only indicated his own tastes ... no stereotyping was done. Please do not kill Solid for his opinion ... he seams like a nice guy. Besides ... he thinks SNT is hot so he must be OK.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Okay, Solid, sorry for being so hard on ya


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

No problem Jenny, I understand.
Thanks BoneCrusher.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2004)

yea really besides poor Solid just got nailed and yet the "boss" Robert D. said something very similar and nobody said anything to him.  I personnally don't think either of them said anything wrong.  If someone said.  All latino or whatever women are ugly then that would be fighting words.  That wasn't said so lets end move away from race before something is said that will be offensive.  
Converation back to topic:  who is sexier  J'lo or that other chick whom I have no idea who she is.
I said J'lo then changed my mind to the girl I have no idea who she is because that is who Pepper picked and he is bigger then me.
hahahaha


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 9, 2004)

I wasn't mad at Solid. I just thought it was funny that those were my exact mixes.. as well as Italian of course! I definitely wasn't offended Solid at all  

And on another note... HI BRIAN


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 9, 2004)

J'Lo drives me bonkers, JG I would watch on the big screen first, but J'Lo has her beat in exotic looks.  JG isn't bad, not at all, but she looks just like every other girl.  J'Lo is wayyy hotter. *IMO*


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I wasn't mad at Solid. I just thought it was funny that those were my exact mixes.. as well as Italian of course! I definitely wasn't offended Solid at all
> 
> And on another note... HI BRIAN



Hiya Lis pronounced Liz.  Miss talking to you sweetie.  I'm still waiting for an opportunity to catch you at home so I can at least hear your voice on Messenger.


----------

